# (Android) Mikrofon: Gain einstellen



## UweA (26. Feb 2015)

Hallo,

weiß jemand, wie ich unter Android die Mikrofonempfindlichkeit (Gain) verändern kann?

Damit meine ich _nicht_ das Mutiplizieren der aufgenommenen Samples mit einem Faktor, sondern ich brauche Zugriff auf die Mikrofonverstärkung.

In irgendeinem Forum habe ich gelesen, das das über das Ändern von Konfigurationsdateien im gerooteten Zustand möglich sein soll. Ich möchte das aber programmgesteuert machen.
Hat jemand einen Tipp?

Gruß,
Uwe


----------



## Tobse (1. Mrz 2015)

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass das nicht möglich ist. Die Gerätehersteller stimmen die Mikrofone von Haus aus präzise ab um die bestmögliche Qualität (soweit ein Handy-Micro das halt zulässt) zu erreichen. Den Gain direkt zu verändern würde auch bedeuten, dass alle anderen Programme, welche das Mikrofon benutzen, andere Samples bekommen - das wäre fatal.


----------



## UweA (2. Mrz 2015)

Tobse hat gesagt.:


> Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass das nicht möglich ist.


Ja, das denke ich mittlerweile auch.



Tobse hat gesagt.:


> Den Gain direkt zu verändern würde auch bedeuten, dass alle anderen Programme, welche das Mikrofon benutzen, andere Samples bekommen - das wäre fatal.


Naja, die Lautstärke des Speakers kann ich auch verändern und davon sind auch alle anderen Programme betroffen.
Ich würde mal eher sagen, dass da jemand bei der Schnittstellenspezifikation gepennt hat.


----------



## Tobse (2. Mrz 2015)

UweA hat gesagt.:


> Naja, die Lautstärke des Speakers kann ich auch verändern und davon sind auch alle anderen Programme betroffen.


Hm, stimmt, da hast du recht;



UweA hat gesagt.:


> Ich würde mal eher sagen, dass da jemand bei der Schnittstellenspezifikation gepennt hat.


Das ist wohl das wahrscheinlichste, auch wenn ich das bei Google eher nicht vermute.


----------

